
Andrew Yang Probably Isn’t Who You Think He Is - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.lamag.com/citythinkblog/andrew-yang-los-angeles/
======
chriselles
I like Andrew Yang, but is UBI a proven model yet?

Progressive Finland ran an experiment.

YC itself ran(is still running?) a UBI experiment.

Is UBI a proven model or does it yet provide compelling evidence to further
experiment or roll out?

Seems very vapourware-ish or too soon to tell.

